# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  how to plot a new table based on a pivot table

## eva07

hi, i have a pivot table that has quantity number of 3 different products over 12 months. now i would like to perform some caculation using the pivot table data and output the calculated data in a new table. im not sure how to do it as my data will update every month in the query. 

i have tried adding calculated fields and items in the pivot table, but it doesnt seem working. can anyone help on this? a sample spreadsheet is attached.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

*Administrative note*

Welcome to the forum

in your haste to solve your problem, you probably missed the yellow banner advising how to get answers faster by posting a sheet ?

Please take a moment to read it and attach a sheet accordingly.

Thanks you for helping us help you

----------

